# suspiciously furry songs



## endroll (Jun 19, 2017)

i mean i know its like a metaphor but its still a fucking tiger suit


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.


oh my god......


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> oh my god......


Welcome to hell.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to hell.


WHY WAS THIS MADE....


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> WHY WAS THIS MADE....


Don't know. They wanted to invite a couple million levels of cringe extra to the Furry fandom.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

I would rather not have that song played thank you.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.


I thought we agreed to pretend this didn't exist.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

it exists and cannot be unwatched


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.




What the holy fuck??
Leave it to you to find this....hahahaha


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> What the holy fuck??
> Leave it to you to find this....hahahaha





Jarren said:


> I thought we agreed to pretend this didn't exist.


You are both welcome. <3

Now, go cringe yourself to sleep tonight, knowing this cringefest of a video actually exist.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 19, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> What the holy fuck??





Yakamaru said:


> You are both welcome. <3
> 
> Now, go cringe yourself to sleep tonight, knowing this cringefest of a video actually exist.




If I dream of furries singing this tonight I'll never forgive you for this


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> If I dream of furries singing this tonight I'll never forgive you for this


Oh don't worry, you will dream about this cringefest. I will have nightmares for weeks on end. :3


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

I guess

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmonstercat%2Frootkit-concrete-jungle


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

i can think of 2 furry kind of songs...mainly because in the video they're animals


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

i can think of one more


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 20, 2017)

Natch.

Car Seat Headrest started out on FA and Baths posts Pokémon bara art on Twitter so that doesn't even count, but were I to pick such low-hanging fruit I could probably come up with a few.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 20, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i can think of one more



dude! i didn't know what this was called!

so during a national holiday to remember the dead from WW1-WW2 and recent conflicts a group of us went to this Casino floor that has a nightclub in it too any way we walked in wearing fitted suits with our "participation award" medals shit and the navy dudes in their Donald duck outfits slowly looked up at us a group of RAAF looked at the navy guys and the bouncers were watching all three groups (fights between branches tend to happen a lot on these days over petty dick measuring contests) and everyone else was like "ahhhhhh....." and this song was playing the entire time 

i find it more hilarious now because ive never seen the music video


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> dude! i didn't know what this was called!
> 
> so during a national holiday to remember the dead from WW1-WW2 and recent conflicts a group of us went to this Casino floor that has a nightclub in it too any way we walked in wearing fitted suits with our "participation award" medals shit and the navy dudes in their Donald duck outfits slowly looked up at us a group of RAAF looked at the navy guys and the bouncers were watching all three groups (fights between branches tend to happen a lot on these days over petty dick measuring contests) and everyone else was like "ahhhhhh....." and this song was playing the entire time
> 
> i find it more hilarious now because ive never seen the music video


i originally heard the song with some random spider man video, then a guy dancing...i remember looking in the comics and someone pointed the song out and i checked it out and was like OHHH cool


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 21, 2017)

Got you fluff-buds covered youtube playlist style.

Anthro Music Video Series - YouTube


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 21, 2017)

Ya know, I can't help but feel like there might just be some tiny glimmer of furry in this song


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ya know, I can't help but feel like there might just be some tiny glimmer of furry in this song


NO! GOD NO! That song died, let it stay dead and buried!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> NO! GOD NO! That song died, let it stay dead and buried!


No, bring it back!


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> No, bring it back!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 21, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


>


I say we bring it back


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.


Um... Why?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 21, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Um... Why?


I can find more cringy shit Furries have made on the internet. This is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 21, 2017)

...for any rise against fans ;3c

(and if youre not you should be!)


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 22, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...for any rise against fans ;3c
> 
> (and if youre not you should be!)


Not entirely my thing but I liked it.

What an odd little video.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I can find more cringy shit Furries have made on the internet. This is just the tip of the iceberg.


Id say I will take this challenge but I know its not gonna be worth it in anyway.


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.


This is pretty much the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Not entirely my thing but I liked it.
> 
> What an odd little video.


Awww, yeah I get it you have to be a fan of the genre itself x3, well the music video itself was a noteworthy watch for the topic at hand :3


----------



## DzahnDragon (Jun 22, 2017)

Can't forget this classic!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 23, 2017)

Tytysi said:


> This is pretty much the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


Please tell me you're being ironic now.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's some deep cut for pros and dads alike.


----------



## lajm (Jun 23, 2017)

DzahnDragon said:


> Can't forget this classic!


is2g every single asshole in 5th grade liked this song

also theory:
most famous skramz/screamo bands are furries


----------



## endroll (Jun 23, 2017)

lajm said:


> is2g every single asshole in 5th grade liked this song
> 
> also theory:
> most famous skramz/screamo bands are furries


why do emo songs always have TIGERS


----------



## lajm (Jun 23, 2017)

endroll said:


> why do emo songs always have TIGERS


tigers are gnarly. there is a panther on the cover of Dance tonight! Revolution Tomorrow! but it's like THE black panther, y'know


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 25, 2017)

Now I'm remembering the cover of the last Torche album with all the wee goat cherubs and I'm realising that I wouldn't be surprised in the least.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jun 25, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i can think of one more


Gosh, I just love the artwork in that one…

How about this one?


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 9, 2017)

CAT dealers... right?





lol here ya go, lots of you prolly know this one, classic funkstep





music and drinks n such are pretty much my life lol


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm not a country music guy myself  like at all,  but I'll make certain exceptions, I'm not sure if I'm just hearing what I want to hear. But I think a couple lines of this  song sound very furry like to me or at the very least it's a good for when you need a good howl 

The first lyrics I'm talking about starts about 1:15 in.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Pompadork (Dec 21, 2017)

We talkin videos or the songs themselves? Ah fuck it, why not both?












(Only counting Happy Tree Friends cause they made furry versions of the band in the vid)





...oh wow fob has a lot of vaguely furry based content.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 30, 2017)

I do wonder about these guys, a local band who I know a couple of.  They seem to exclusively make concept albums about the story of a sloth character, but I don't think they consider themselves furries.  (Though if any of the band happen to be on here, drop me a message!)  I guess the good thing about knowing a lot of hippies is that you can do this kind of stuff without mockery...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 30, 2017)

I get some light vibes from this cover


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

Ummmm this?


----------



## Kyr (Dec 30, 2017)

This song is just...godawful and amazing in equal measure.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 20, 2018)

Jarren said:


> I thought we agreed to pretend this didn't exist.


Am I the only one who unironically likes this song? I feel that the people in suit should be a bit more animated, and the black and white look seems strange, but I enjoy it for it being a project they likely enjoyed even if people hate it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 20, 2018)

On top of being pretty sexual, it's worth noting that at least one of them finds Race Horses sexy.
I'm not even a horse and I swear that line makes me _ready._


----------



## PercyD (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm just gonna drop this here-
Shakira - She Wolf - YouTube


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 14, 2019)

How has nobody mentioned Adam Levine - Animals?
It's such an obvious choice!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 14, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.


Do you think...
god stays in heaven because... he too
lives in fear of what he's created?


----------



## Rayd (Mar 14, 2019)

not sure this quite counts considering their entire band is based on catholic werewolves. kind of cheating.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 5, 2019)

This...


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (May 6, 2019)

Nobody's remembered this banger thus far!!?






30 years on........still some of the smoothest moves!

Paula Abdul Opposites Attract!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 6, 2019)

It's got to be done:




Sorry!


----------



## Simo (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Nobody's remembered this banger thus far!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this one.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Hey, brand new song, lots of costumes and green screen!






My only complaint? At 3:14, why is that the dragon suit's only scene!!!?

Ed Sheeran and Justin Bieber I Don't Care!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (May 24, 2019)

idk man... this looks a little fishy to me...


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 24, 2019)

Marshmello - Wolves
Also is Kanye West has a song called Wolves too

That's the second Kanye West song to be brought up in this thread


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 24, 2019)

♫ You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals ♪
♪ So let's do it like they do on the discovery channel ♫


----------



## KD142000 (May 25, 2019)

Here's a rocking one...not sure if it screams furry, exactly...


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 20, 2019)

It has the word “zoo” in the title.  And I can’t help but mentally add “topia” to the end.  X3


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 20, 2019)

Also, nobody appears to have mentioned this one






When I first heard it, I was like 13.  Loved it.

Foreshadowing....


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 4, 2019)

The Elephant Song!






Coldplay Paradise!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 11, 2019)

The one mentioned above!






And mine!






This one beats the rest.....................................because it has a squirrel!

Maroon 5 Animals and Taylor Swift We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together!


----------



## RossTheRottie (Sep 16, 2019)

Ahem. Fellow Furries, I bring you.... CANINUS







I am so very sorry about this.


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 23, 2019)

Pink Floyd - Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 15, 2019)

I know this character is a werewolf, but those dog noises are really something else


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 20, 2019)

The Band Okto Vulgaris. 

Their drummer wears a horse-mask at their shows while they're playing the first song ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## TabbyTomCat (Nov 26, 2019)

You wouldn't believe what Youtube picked for general recommendations now.

The most furry song ever! Created by furry, commissioned by furry business. And surprisingly spot on what furry fandom actually is about... 






Now shows up on my coworkers recommended lists. 5,000,000 views and counting...


----------



## Rictus (Nov 26, 2019)

Def this.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 27, 2019)

TabbyTomCat said:


> You wouldn't believe what Youtube picked for general recommendations now.
> 
> The most furry song ever! Created by furry, commissioned by furry business. And surprisingly spot on what furry fandom actually is about...
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.


Is it bad that I upvoted this song? I know it's cringy but it's not entirely inaccurate and it's kind of catchy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 27, 2019)

Also woohoo let's necro a 2-year-old thread!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 9, 2020)

Quiet you, fox spankers still be active!

Anyway, here's a fan animated video!






Kesha, Die Young!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 9, 2020)

My butt has been spanked to perfection, bring it on!

Also wow look at all the banned people and deleted accounts.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 14, 2020)

Did everyone forget Duran Duran and "Hungry Like the Wolf"?


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 21, 2020)

Really old, really cheesy, but I still think it’s worth mentioning here.


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Jan 22, 2020)

Maaaaaaybe this song:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 22, 2020)

Hmm... does this count?


----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 22, 2020)

Pink Floyd- Animals.  The whole album.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 23, 2020)

Its got Dinos and sharks in space!






Dinosaur Laser Fight, NSP!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

This!


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 7, 2020)

It's the song as well, but the lyric video of SOFI TUKKER - Purple Hat was literally what the inside of my head looked like when I became a furry lol


----------



## Inanis (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## owoLillian (Apr 23, 2020)

This song is a bit weird, but it gives me furry vibes


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 23, 2020)

A beautifully animated and rather furry video to this one:





Nobody shared anything by actual furry band Scratch 21???


----------



## Keefur (Apr 24, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> A beautifully animated and rather furry video to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a really fun experience.  Thanks for putting this up.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 24, 2020)

Keefur said:


> That was a really fun experience.  Thanks for putting this up.



I really liked it  The style is just awesome, and the song was pretty good too


----------



## Simo (Apr 29, 2020)

owoLillian said:


> This song is a bit weird, but it gives me furry vibes



Oh, my! This group is just all kinds of crazy and funny! Have not heard this in a while; thanks for posting : )


----------



## linkmaster647 (May 13, 2020)

The thumbnail....
Furry


----------



## BrightEyedDeviants (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 8, 2020)

Man there's a lot of fursuits in this


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 16, 2020)

A Blue Red Headed Starry Eyed Mohawked Miming Moonwalking Hot Dog!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 7, 2020)

This one is more the video


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Yazoht (Apr 25, 2021)

if you read between the lines, maybe ~


----------



## aomagrat (May 26, 2021)

Steeleye Span - The Fox


----------



## greygamora (Sep 9, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> This song's suspiciously Furry, but I don't know. _goes and spam the downvotes_.


I unironically love this song


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 10, 2022)

German band. The lyrics are also kinda.. frisky


----------



## blackoutvulture (Sep 10, 2022)

this song always makes me think of the fandom even though it has nothing to do with furries, lol. either way.. awoooo~


----------



## Filter (Sep 10, 2022)

Do any of you remember this? I hadn't seen it in years, until it recently appeared in my YouTube suggested videos.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Sep 11, 2022)

Filter said:


> Do any of you remember this? I hadn't seen it in years, until it recently appeared in my YouTube suggested videos.


man thats been a bit since i seen that vid


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Sep 11, 2022)

heres one


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 13, 2022)

Its about alien cat people, cant get more furry than that.
And I am quite disappointed no one has put this in here:


----------



## Khafra (Sep 15, 2022)

Way too catchy, and also very horny:


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 15, 2022)

Probably the best cover of anything ever!






NSP, Last Unicorn!


----------



## Kumali (Sep 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> And I am quite disappointed no one has put this in here:



Well, if we're getting into classic rock, we need to throw this one in too:


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Sep 18, 2022)

you know there is a metal group of dinosaur charcters


----------



## Filter (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## phaofal (Nov 12, 2022)

I dont know whether to love it or hate it


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

what does the fox say


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 17, 2022)

If you take the lyrics literally:


----------



## Kumali (Dec 1, 2022)

Wolverine
There's a wolverine
Wolverine
There's a wolverine






Watch out watch out


----------



## Woozle (Dec 1, 2022)

This video is very furry in a tribal fashion.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 3, 2022)

That is what comes to my mind. Not necessarily for the text, but the video...  (it's not really my kind of music)






Edit: I suppressed more of that video than I thought. I feel like I should say sorry for posting that.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 3, 2022)

The visual artist working for this band, oh god....




The artworks they put up for their so-called visualizer are *gorgeous*.
Oh, and there is this one song, they are in fursuits.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 3, 2022)

Pretty subtle (less so if you know German) but if you look closely... And it's hard _not_ to look given the badass videoclip.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 3, 2022)

Dreamy said:


> The visual artist working for this band, oh god....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be lookin like the banana splits 2


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 10, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> That is what comes to my mind. Not necessarily for the text, but the video...  (it's not really my kind of music)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I versteht den ganzn Text, i bin ja a a Deitscha.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 10, 2022)

I know the original is from Manfred Mann and Mike d'Abo, but I simply prefer this version


----------

